# Fishing licences in catalunya



## Rehab (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi there,
Hubby is looking to get a fishing licence & we're having trouble getting an English translation off the site. Can anyone help? our Spanish is improving but it's beyond our ability at the minute.
He specifically wants one for Catalunya, but he might be interested in the Aragon region as well so if you can help out with either regions we'd be very grateful.
Thanks.


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi
You can get a fishing licence from any tackle shop which covers river and sea fishing ,you ask for Llicencia de pesca recreativa classe R1.

It cost me 14,45 in 2008 so i would think a little bit more this year,you normally have to go back to collect it in a couple of days and it covers you for all of catalunya.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rehab (Aug 2, 2008)

doug610 said:


> Hi
> You can get a fishing licence from any tackle shop which covers river and sea fishing ,you ask for Llicencia de pesca recreativa classe R1.
> 
> It cost me 14,45 in 2008 so i would think a little bit more this year,you normally have to go back to collect it in a couple of days and it covers you for all of catalunya.
> ...


Hi Doug,
Thanks for getting back so quickly. Yes, that's a great help. Hubby says Ta very much.
I see that you're in Tarragona. I don't suppose you know if there are any fishing tackle shops in the Salou area, or Tarragona? We'll be back in that area in September & we could get one then.
:fish2:


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi

I know that there was one near the railway station in salou and there was one in cambrils just off the seafront, you could also go direct to the,
oficina comarcal del tarragones
av catalunya 50
 tarragona
tel 977250845
If none of these are any good i use the tackle shop in torredembarra about 10 ks from tarragona towards barcelona on the n340 just past the railway station on the left.
Doug


----------



## Rehab (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Doug, you've been a great help. Much appreciated.


----------

